

What's your favorite free web conferencing tool? - aptsurdist

What's your favorite free web conferencing tool?
======
bdickason
As sad as it sounds we're currently using Skype's screen sharing (single
person) and voice conferencing with Google Draw at the moment. Will try
connectnow.acrobat.com as it looks decent.

------
aptsurdist
oops - the title really should be "Ask HN: What's your favorite free web
conferencing tool?" I thought HN would add the "Ask HN" part for me, and now
it's too late to edit the title. Anyway, thanks for the replies so far.

------
Turing_Machine
<http://bigbluebutton.org/>

------
mike11110000
<http://tinychat.com>

------
corruption
connectnow.acrobat.com with skype voice conferencing

It's free for 5 or less participants

~~~
tworats
Agreed. They do a good job hiding their free option, but once you find it it
works quite well across macs and PCs.

------
robbiem
iChat + AIM accounts enables up to 4-way video

audio only: www.freeconferencecall.com

